# Shad at Huroc park?



## johnobub (Sep 23, 2006)

Are the shad still in the river at Huroc park or did they leave the area?


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Gizzard shad? And if you dont mind me asking what the heck you do with em? Sorry to answer your question with questions.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

troutguy26 said:


> Gizzard shad? And if you dont mind me asking what the heck you do with em? Sorry to answer your question with questions.


Yes Gizzard Shad and the river has been so thick with them that you can't catch anything else. Haven't been down there since the rain and high water levels.


----------



## johnobub (Sep 23, 2006)

troutguy26 said:


> Gizzard shad? And if you dont mind me asking what the heck you do with em? Sorry to answer your question with questions.


I'm not interested in the shad, just want to know if they are gone away yet.


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Great pike bait though.


----------



## roman21 (Jul 31, 2011)

no shad, but i wouldn't bother until water goes down a bit. was there 2 days ago, waste of time, park was underwater. should push some steelies in though when it does drop


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I live in Belleville, and went to the local boat launch to rinse some Steelhead skein I had, a few weeks ago. Pulled my truck down the ramp, so I could see by the lights, and the water at the launch was swarming with 2" Shad. I could see hundreds at a time, and they were just milling all around - maybe spawning? I got my eggs rinsed and left, but kept wondering if I would be able to catch bigger fish in the area on similar style lures. Maybe I will check into that further this weekend.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Went down to Huroc park today and the water is still high, dirty and flowing fast. No sign of any shad but I don't know how any fish could swim through that water. There were a few die hards out there but most were just standing around and not fishing.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

That is kind of funny. Wild Steelhead in the Pacific Northwest often migrate 100's of miles to spawn, and some ascend rapids which cannot be navigated by boats. They might not always prefer to hang out in heavy current, but they can swim in very heavy currents with amazingly little effort. They can move their bodies to use the changing currents to move where they want to go.


----------

